# Storm damage leads!!



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2014)

GUARANTEED STORM DAMAGE APPOINTMENTS!!!!! Are you in need of appointments in your storm damaged area? Looking for great quality at a great price? I guarantee all of my appointments to be with homeowners that have damage OR I WILL REPLACE THEM FOR FREE. Don't lose money from buying appointments that are not guaranteed. All appointments are exclusive to you!!!! Call or email me. [email protected] 937-621-1746


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> GUARANTEED STORM DAMAGE APPOINTMENTS!!!!! Are you in need of appointments in your storm damaged area? Looking for great quality at a great price? I guarantee all of my appointments to be with homeowners that have damage OR I WILL REPLACE THEM FOR FREE. Don't lose money from buying appointments that are not guaranteed. All appointments are exclusive to you!!!! Call or email me. [email protected] 937-621-1746


Spam, the ban hammer is nigh.:jester:


----------



## Severe Weather Roofing (Nov 5, 2015)

Haha, dude, you are posting way too many exclamation points.


----------

